# 2010 Cannondale Supersix 30mm headset spacer



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

*2010 Cannondale Supersix headset cover options?*

Looking for a conical headset cover/dust cap similar to the 30mm one that came with the bike but in 10-15mm options. Wondering what other riders are using to lower the height of the stem and where i can find one. Been looking online at Cane Creek and FSA and not sure which covers/caps are compatible with the Supersix. Also trying to avoid buying an entire headset just for the cover/cap.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cannondale Experts | Parts, tools, + accessories for Cannondale - CannondaleExperts.com

Dr. Cannondale


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are looking just for the carbon spacer you will not find it anywhere online. I know since I was in the same boat looking for one last year. I then called my old standby best shop in florida Cannondale dealer direct and he sold me one over the phone for $35. Sound steep but the quality is perfect match to the carbon frame. Here is the link but call them direct and they will send it out the same day. Out-Spoke'N Bike Shops Orlando Florida Superstore selling Pinarello, Cannondale, Giant, Orbea, Guru, Eddy Merckx, Teschner and tons of BMX "Everything for your Bike and Body"


Shoemakerpom2010:thumbsup:


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an extra one, PM me if interested.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, no longer looking for the 30mm cover/cap but a 10-15mm conical one


----------

